# Guns Raise Male Testosterone Levels, Aggression



## COmuzzified (Jul 29, 2006)

what a load of bloody tripe i have never in my life heard a more assinine bloody statement from a damn panty waist bloody he!! i gotta wonder if she is french and an anti oh wait they are one in the same if it wernt for american men and there guns she wouldnt be able to do the test and we would all probably be speaking bloody fing german get a life chick


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

COmuzzified said:


> what a load of bloody tripe i have never in my life heard a more assinine bloody statement from a damn panty waist bloody he!! i gotta wonder if she is french and an anti oh wait they are one in the same if it wernt for american men and there guns she wouldnt be able to do the test and we would all probably be speaking bloody fing german get a life chick


Well said! This one wins the Stupid Article of the Day Award. She must be originally from south of the Tapanzi Bridge!

Doesn't get any dumber, folks.

As an aside..... I finally picked up my new rifle over the weekend! BooYah!

This thing is sweet. Browning Model 1885 .45-70 cal single shot Rifle. Lever action, fall away block. No tang site but it is ready for it, and I believe I will get that piece in another couple weeks.

Primarily shoots black powder cartridges but will handle modern powder just fine, although I like the black powder cartridge. Squeezed off a couple shots after I got it. I am amazed at the lack of recoil this firearm delivers. Took a 150 yard shot, first shot with the rifle at a target. Was high 2 inches, and a few inches off-center. All me. What a firearm.


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

*Pretty lame study*

How big was the test group? What were there backgrounds other than obviously not having experience with firearms. Why weren't they exposed to other things that could have raised testosterone levels(woman, cars, sports) to compare level increases? Why weren't they exposed multiple times to see if experience decreases the level increases? Could it be the findings they reached in this study were the ones they wanted? No where near enough test data to give any credence to such a study especially one done by a student, unless you have an agenda the study fits.


----------



## BChristensen (Jul 28, 2006)

THANK YOU FOR THE *WOMAN* SCIENCETEST!!!  
If this had been a real test it would have included men and women from all age groups from about 6 and up. This lady wasn't interested in science, but rather to put idea that men and gun are aggressive, this isn't science, it's a freaking joke.:thumbs_do 

Barry


----------



## Narc (May 17, 2006)

Maybe Floyd Landis was playing with one of those French "never been fired, only dropped once" rifles before his big comeback ride?:darkbeer:


----------



## 460461whatever (Jan 22, 2005)

*I feel my testosterone level rising!*



doctariAFC said:


> Well said! This one wins the Stupid Article of the Day Award. She must be originally from south of the Tapanzi Bridge!
> 
> Doesn't get any dumber, folks.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Doc, that there is one very fine firearm, especially for a production piece.

I can see how a test like this could be very easily made to produce whatever results the tester wanted to see. The other side is sleazy indeed.


----------



## vermonster13 (Sep 18, 2004)

Bet she got an A


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

460461whatever said:


> Congratulations Doc, that there is one very fine firearm, especially for a production piece.
> 
> I can see how a test like this could be very easily made to produce whatever results the tester wanted to see. The other side is sleazy indeed.


Thanks my friend! Now I have to find someone who can load me up some BP cartridges. I have the formula used for the cartridges that I was give. 95 grains BP, 532 Gr projectile (gas suppressor), heavy wadding.... Hopefully I can get roughly 100 cartridges pressed up, otherwise I'll be forced to first use modern powder cartridges (405 gr projectile, flat nose, Remington stuff) or invest in a reloading press and learn myself (which is what I intend to do anyhow, but don't want to engross in this endeavor until after hunting season).

Yes, I am very, very happy.... Especially when I see the same firearm selling for between $1500 and $2K! I got it for far less than that (actually got it at cost.) Good darned deal, one that I just couldn't say no to!


----------



## carp (Jan 14, 2006)

are you freakin kiddin me with this psyco babble bulls#*! I can belive that some poor sap is paying for his dumb a#$ liberal daughter who drinks to damm much to be able to come up with something decent to do a study on.I bet if you stick her in a situation where a armed citizen keeps her from getting robbed or worse she would change her whole tune about her stupid little study.


----------



## twogun (Nov 25, 2003)

Instead of guns and games, how bout:

Magazines: Playboy and Highlights

Music: Iron Man and Barney Theme

Sports: Boxing and Figure Skating

Movies: Rambo and Heidi

Cars: Corvette and a mini van

Art: Monster buck scene and Daisies in the meadow

People: Hot chick in a bikini and a 60 year old librarian

Maybe the study would suggest that girly magazines, heavy metal, violent sports, action movies, fast cars, big bucks, and hot chicks all:"....... raise many of the usual questions about whether the presence of these items in modern society contribute to violent behavior," and may indeed increase aggressiveness partially via changes in the hormone testosterone." 


Asinine!!


----------



## willie (Jul 2, 2003)

I can still see in my mind's eye the Army recruit holding something in each hand saying:

This is my rifle..

This is my gun.

This is for fighting 

This is for fun.


----------

